# Safety Chain on your outboard???



## Jeremyray25 (Jul 16, 2013)

Do any of you install a safety chain or other secondary measure to prevent losing your outboard in the water if the standard clamps come loose?

If so, can you post pictures of your setup? I found out the hard way with a trolling motor last weekend... its in the bottom of a lake. Was just thinking, luckily this wasn't my outboard, and want to prevent this from happening.


----------



## krawler (Jul 16, 2013)

I use a plastic coated cable wrapped around the hull brace and a number 5 Master padlock on the motor. This is more for theft prevention but serves as a safety line also. I think a chain would be to noisy.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Jul 17, 2013)

Tighten the clamps and put a zip tie through the holes on the clamp handles. That will prevent it from coming loose in the first place....


----------



## MOE (Jul 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322611#p322611 said:


> krawler » Yesterday, 20:42[/url]"]I use a plastic coated cable wrapped around the hull brace and a number 5 Master padlock on the motor. This is more for theft prevention but serves as a safety line also. I think a chain would be to noisy.


This is exactly what I do and for the same reason. I know a bolt cutter would easily cut it but it keeps the people without bolt cutters on hand from stealing it.


----------



## overboard (Jul 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322666#p322666 said:


> Bailey Boat » Today, 10:31[/url]"]Tighten the clamps and put a zip tie through the holes on the clamp handles. That will prevent it from coming loose in the first place....


 
This is what I also do with my 9.9. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
When I bought a 30 Merc. for the boat, I got another busted up motor with it. Was told it was a brand new motor
that fell off the boat on the way to the lake! ???? 
After hearing that, I make sure it is secured by using a plastic coated cable like mentioned in previous post.


----------



## marshman (Jul 20, 2013)

me personally...i think someone would be stupid to not clamp it, bolt it, and put a cable... i guess on just a portable that goes on and off the boat for each fishing trip, skip the bolts but for sure use a cable....


----------



## nomowork (Jul 21, 2013)

I added bolts through the motor mounts and through the transom with Locktite on the threads. If someone wants to steal it, that's another issue.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 21, 2013)

nomo?


I should've looked for statistics, but since I know a guy who had an older 25 Evinrude taken off his boat, while it was ON a trailer in a roadside restaurant, I just got the bike cable and lock and called it good. The police got called and all that, but as he said, "What were they going to do?"

Probably more a common event than one might think. Cheap precaution--for both going off the transom in the water and having some spur of the moment thief grab your engine.

As I'm writing this, I'm recalling an instance a few years back, where several (?many?) boat owners on a Wisconsin lake had their motors taken on a summer's night. Reports were that it wasn't some kid, but an organized effort by career criminals. dunno.


----------

